# rescued rabbits and rodents seeking homes



## furball (Nov 11, 2007)

We have many rescued rabbits all breeds neth dwarf to rex seeking new homes, if you can help by adopting one please get in touch, 3 agouti 8 month old sisters medium standard size seek a good home together.these 3 can go free to good home as not going to be easy to get a home for all 3. a pair of rabbits both neutered and hes had his back teeth removed and needs his front teeth trimming once a month, 2 years old lops must go together again free as not going to be a easy rehome.
hamsters and guinea pigs also seeking homes please look on the website Shropshire Critters Rescue - Home
based in Telford Shropshire


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi there,

Do you vaccinate, neuter and homecheck?


----------

